# Bolivar



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Any one hear any word about Crystal beach on Bolivar?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have made several posts about different things that I have heard about Bolivar. Read through the posts and find them. I'm not going to retype all of them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just got a little more info about Bolivar. There was a couple of people that stayed at Fort Travis. They said Gulf Coast market is gone, Pats is gone The new shopping center is gone. All the houses between GCM and the beach are gone. There was a large wall of water that came in and wiped them out. Gilchrist is gone.


----------



## beachbums (Aug 17, 2005)

*Crystal Beach*

I live in Crystal Beach and work there also, my boss just called who is friends with one of the judges over there and he said Bolivar still has approx 11ft of water. The judge is flying over tomorrow to access damages.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Bobby!

Thats what I was afraid of, we had a cabin across the street from the market, I guess I'll take the insurance money and buy land in the hill country. Just hope everyone got out there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

beachbums said:


> I live in Crystal Beach and work there also, my boss just called who is friends with one of the judges over there and he said Bolivar still has approx 11ft of water. The judge is flying over tomorrow to access damages.


Are you talking about judge Vondra? She is the only judge I know of over there.


----------



## beachbums (Aug 17, 2005)

Bobby I am not sure if the Judge lives on the peninsula, but I think my boss said his name was Judge Worsham.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

beachbums said:


> Bobby I am not sure if the Judge lives on the peninsula, but I think my boss said his name was Judge Worsham.


he's talking about judge bob wortham. he has a beachfront house in sand piper.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where is he a judge at?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

eyewitness account from Bolivar and amazing survival tale

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou080913_mh_bolivar_survivors_.72b5bca9.html


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

jc said:


> eyewitness account from Bolivar and amazing survival tale
> 
> http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou080913_mh_bolivar_survivors_.72b5bca9.html


I saw the video interview on www.khou.com earlier. Sad story.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

The sparse reports I heard out of Bolivar today were not good. I'm waiting to see some video footage before I vanquish my thoughts of our house gone, which we have had in the family since 1926. I'm hoping they fly over tomorrow and release some footage.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Where is he a judge at?


bobby, he's a judge in beaumont. he used to be a US DA.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I have made several posts about different things that I have heard about Bolivar. Read through the posts and find them. I'm not going to retype all of them.


Can you post links to your informative posts?

I find it odd we cant find any pics or news that tells of what has happened in Bolivar...They always speak of Bolivar in reference to warnings but nothing in relationship to the aftermath.

If anyone knows any links for this type of info, please post more.

Any news on the people on the church?

The news story from the folks floating on the steps is scary man!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How about some pictures bzrk180

Shawn can you tell where your house is??


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bobby,

Man, been on that beach my whole life and was patrolling that beach for 2 years and I cant even recognize where these places are... Is that the GCM in pic three?

Can you kinda tell us what the pics are of or the area? That one pic looks like the cement barriers they tried to install in Gilchrist.

We had a beach front house on West Ln in CB... It was my family home and If you knew Doc Golden, that is my dad... I am sure our old house is gone.

Thanks for the pics...Makes my stomach turn...WOW!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have no ideal where they are taken at. Except they are whats left of CB.

I got the pictures from here. There are lots more of all different places
http://www.khou.com/perl/common/slideshow/sspop.pl?recid=12113&nextimage=65


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Having lost a beloved place to a hurricane, I just wanted y'all to know my heart is with you all. - Sandy


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That is unreal. I spent parts of 05 all of 06 and part of 07 fishing all the way from High Island to the ferry. It's hard to imagine but it looks just like Holly Beach did after Rita. Devestating. 

Here's Holly beach for comparison.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Figured out where one of the pictures was.
This is a fly over of Crystal Beach. Speckle-catcher I think your house is history.sad3sm


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bobby, 

I think that first picture is the new storefront with the title company in it and the new post office not the catholic church...Not sure but I think thats what those pics are.

Also, the one with West lane... the house you see at the bottom between west lane and mr g...That used to be owned by a guy named Odel and is on the second row...Our old house was on the left of his, first row...As you can see...Its gone!

I think those other pics of the house standing alone..That looks like Pats old house and the picks witht he rolls of cement and black tub ing, thats gilchrist, by rollover pass (the first pics you posted.)

The old Judge, Pat Lowry...Her house was about four rows in, behind our old house and it is gone...Man, that is a trip...Here are a few other pics I found today. Not sure what they all are but if you look closely at one of them, it looks like the greens for the golf course...Its the pic with the white and black house that looks like it fell over. Those were all HUGE new homes...Man, I wonder if the place will ever recover....I bet the causway to bolivar idea goes on eternal hold now.


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the last 4 photos I was able to spot my parent's house in the holiday subdivision. Is there any way you could email me the file of the 3rd photo so I can see it more clearly?


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

A friend called me and said my old house on Siever's is destroyed. I had two homes growing up, one burned down years ago and the other was wipped out over the weekend. I am very sad for the old salts and others who have lost their homes. Hurricanes suck and blow in a huge way. God bless.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

*hope this works*

Compare this...

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Crystal+beach,+Texas&layer=c&ie=UTF8&ll=29.444143,-94.649127&spn=0.003943,0.006866&t=h&z=17&cbll=29.456475,-94.641834&panoid=rMqXaKAkRDxbv7gY0joVgg

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Crystal+beach,+Texas&layer=c&ie=UTF8&ll=29.444377,-94.649475&spn=0.001971,0.003433&t=h&z=18&cbll=29.456475,-94.641834&panoid=rMqXaKAkRDxbv7gY0joVgg

To the pic bobby posted in regards to the pic of west lane and mr g street.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

this might help some people, still haven't been able to locate our property...

http://utube.sma****s.com/video/ofvDTeN807I/Hurricane-Ike-Crystal-Beach-Aftermath.html


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow its hard to believe the devistation i hope all are ok i was there just a couple of months ago


----------



## KREG (May 7, 2008)

I have (had ) a house in singing sands on the bay side. a mile & 1/2 east past the stingaree.all photos are greatly appreciated. I know and have so many friends there and I just hope and pray that everyone is alive however I have heard that there are some casualties... waiting to notify next of kin.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just saw a news clip...The lighthouse is still there...AMAZING....

Ferry landings look intact but the hwy is probably no passable


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Just saw Trashes link. They were going great until he turned around at the water tower.My house is on Fisherman. Good luck to you all.


----------



## AceUpDJ (May 23, 2004)

My wife and I are still in shock up here in Texarkana. We sold our place there during the spring, but after living there for over two years, Crystal Beach will always be a special place to us.
We hate thinking about what some of our friends will do, they loved it so much. 
At church tonight, we'll put the people of the Bolivar Peninsula on the prayer list.
When they start letting folks back onto the peninsula, I hope to come down and volunteer to help somehow.
Bobby, I hope your place made it.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got an update from some friends that flew over CB in a helicopter and told me that my house is still standing with roof intact. This house is one of the oldest houses on the peninsula and is quite a family sentiment. Hopefully they will release the footage to the AP so everyone can see the peninsula.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

trashcanslam said:


> Just got an update from some friends that flew over CB in a helicopter and told me that my house is still standing with roof intact. This house is one of the oldest houses on the peninsula and is quite a family sentiment. Hopefully they will release the footage to the AP so everyone can see the peninsula.


Tell them to post it on youtube.

I just heard that there is talk about condemning Bolivar and making a bird sanctuary out of it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Did anyone just see the footage from channel 11? They were flying up and down Bolivar for about an hour. They showed pretty much everything.

I was surprised to see a few people walking around, driving a car, a few trucks being driven around. 2 people trying to get a tractor started, someone walking around around Milt's Seafood. The erosion was crazy. It just didn't wash off the asphalt were a road was, but took deep chunks of earth with it.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I will ask them to, they are in Beaumont with very limited technology. I hope they drop it off to the local news station. Bird sanctuary my rear end... they can go east of highway 124 all the way to Sabine if they want, I hope everyone rebuilds.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Tell them to post it on youtube.
> 
> I just heard that there is talk about condemning Bolivar and making a bird sanctuary out of it.


Wow. I'm getting ahead of the game, but I wonder how the vegetation line, open beaches act and all play into this up and down the coast?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My house may still be there!! I can just barely make out my roof


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Bobby this might be the video I was referring to, good luck.

http://www.khou.com/video/topstories-index.html?nvid=282706


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> My house may still be there!! I can just barely make out my roof


Fingers crossed for you Bobby.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Fingers crossed for you Bobby.


Me too, Bobby. That would be a miracle.


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

For those that do not know where Bolivar is located...


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Bobby, Wish you all the luck, hope damage wasn't too extensive. Mine was in Holiday Beach, it doesn't look too good


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

fishingfred said:


> Hey Bobby, Wish you all the luck, hope damage wasn't too extensive. Mine was in Holiday Beach, it doesn't look too good


Have you seen the pictures of Holiday yet? Look at these in IE only Don't work in Firefox.
http://jakeabby.com/cb/


----------



## beachbums (Aug 17, 2005)

Bobby I pray your home is still there. Thanks to the khou video I was able to barely see that mine is or at least the structure is still standing.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Truly depressing


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok this is second hand and I'm not sure how true it is. 

I understand that there were 500+ people on Bolivar that didn't leave only 124 have been accounted for. That is one of the reasons they won't let anyone over there except rescue people. They are looking for them. Also there were a lot of dead cows that are floating around too.


----------



## fishDG (Dec 1, 2007)

i watched the 30 minute video of crystal beach. I couldn't tell if caplan beach was on there. If anyone say caplan beach on the video, please let me know at what time on the video does it show. thanks


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

fishDG said:


> i watched the 30 minute video of crystal beach. I couldn't tell if caplan beach was on there. If anyone say caplan beach on the video, please let me know at what time on the video does it show. thanks


That video didn't make it down to Caplen, and barely missed the Stingaree before they diverted back for fuel. There is a video shot by local Beaumont men today form helicopters that shows everything, including my house in Caplen... which is still standing somehow... but the video hasn't made it to the web yet.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

seconh hand...

heard that rollover isnt the only passage anymore...many more now all down the pennensila (sp? Its late and been a long day)


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

More pics....

http://news.aol.com/article/nearly-2000-hurricane-victims-rescued/170000?icid=100214839x1209379928x1200525656


----------



## fishDG (Dec 1, 2007)

trashcanslam said:


> That video didn't make it down to Caplen, and barely missed the Stingaree before they diverted back for fuel. There is a video shot by local Beaumont men today form helicopters that shows everything, including my house in Caplen... which is still standing somehow... but the video hasn't made it to the web yet.


Hey trashcanslam, I'd love to see that video. I'm in beaumont now running on generator but cant quit thinking about the cabin. Its on Cade St. just 2 miles past roll over. Hopefully some video will surface very soon. Please let me know if there is access to that video somehow.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

fishDG said:


> Hey trashcanslam, I'd love to see that video. I'm in beaumont now running on generator but cant quit thinking about the cabin. Its on Cade St. just 2 miles past roll over. Hopefully some video will surface very soon. Please let me know if there is access to that video somehow.


I know exactly where Cade St is, our property is Campbell Rd the grey and blue cabin about 1/4 mile west of you. I haven't seen the video first hand but he told me our cabin was ragged but had a roof and was still standing... which was more than I expected.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Bobby said:


> My house may still be there!! I can just barely make out my roof


I hope so, Bobby.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Laguna Harbor at Port Bolivar*

I just saw the KHOU raw 32 min video (taken on 9/14) posted here. I saw LH, my cottage, my driveway, the dockominium at about minute 3 into the video. Although water (as of 9/14) is over the bulkhead, it is not on Nelson Ave or on my driveway. The streets and driveways seem to be debris free. The old original telephone pole one story house belonging to my neighbor across the street on Nelson Ave. seems to be in tact. I think all of the LH homes and visitor center are in tact but see for yourselves. The crew spent almost no time at LH and did not zoom-in which is good because what they zoomed-in on you hope you don't own. Obviously time and an inspection will tell all, but right now I am very relieved. And very sorry for those who were devastated. Thank yall for this thread.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I saw where my house use to be on khou's 32 minute video. Nothing's left at all, but I don't think that really matters anymore. The infrastructure down there is so far gone (I would imagine) that, house or no house, no one will spend anytime down there for a long while.


----------



## fishDG (Dec 1, 2007)

trashcanslam said:


> I know exactly where Cade St is, our property is Campbell Rd the grey and blue cabin about 1/4 mile west of you. I haven't seen the video first hand but he told me our cabin was ragged but had a roof and was still standing... which was more than I expected.


were you beach front?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

My faimly has spoken to the Comoux Family in Bolivar and they made it over to find all of their houses still standing. One of them lives right off the loop in bolivar and the house is only about 5-8 feet off the ground...Its still there but water damaged...The other family members live in Bolivar itself so there is some hope for some I guess.


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

i was wondering about all those cattle that were located over there in crystal beach..oh dear god, please be with everyone...


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been trying to _recognize _Sandy Shores Addition. If anyone could help me on that, I would GREATLY appreciate it.

And Bobby, I truly hope your place is o.k.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My place on Anderson in Port Bolivar survived ! I can't tell how bad it was damaged, but it is still standing.It will probably weeks before they let us in to check things out and make repairs. Our prayers go out to those that have suffered losses.


----------



## fishDG (Dec 1, 2007)

I found our cabin on Caplan. We were beach front. There was a bleached out square where our cabin was. I thought it was the slab but I noticed the GEO tube has bleached out areas too. Any thoughts? Also, looks like the GEO tube didn't move from in front of our cabin. May have lost the cabin but at least we wont lose the land (hopefully).


----------



## saline solution (Mar 19, 2006)

Trying to find out about my aunt and uncles places at Emerald Beach 2 on Westview in Crystal Beach. I have been looking at the NOAA images but can't find any good landmark references to help. They are or were about four rows back from the beach. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

saline solution said:


> Trying to find out about my aunt and uncles places at Emerald Beach 2 on Westview in Crystal Beach. I have been looking at the NOAA images but can't find any good landmark references to help. They are or were about four rows back from the beach. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


May try this site http://jakeabby.com/cb/ (posted earlier)they seem to have some labeling on a few pics


----------



## saline solution (Mar 19, 2006)

scwine, thanks a million. My aunt's house is still there but her neighboring rent house is gone.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lets see how these are the first one is google earth and the second one is NOAA


----------



## KREG (May 7, 2008)

MANY THANK TO INFO ON THE NOAA WEBSITE.... I HAVE A ROOF AND STRUCTURE.
NOT SURE ABOUT THE WALLS BUT I CAN WRAP THE PLACE IN MOSQUITO NETTING...
ON A SERIOS NOTE... ANY WORD ON CASUALTIES OR THE MISSING...


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

A Salt Weapon said:


> I've been trying to _recognize _Sandy Shores Addition. If anyone could help me on that, I would GREATLY appreciate it.
> 
> Try looking at jakeabby.com/cb
> 
> ...


----------

